# Socionics Questionnaire (Filled)



## The Majesty (Dec 12, 2020)

Personal Concepts:

1. What is beauty? What is love?
Beauty is whatever you personally think is aesthetically pleasing to look at and love is having a fondness for an item or person.

2. What are your most important values?

One, "value," I can think of is that I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine: in other words, I'll do something, "altruistic," if it benefits me to do so.

3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?

I'm an Agnostic Atheist and it's because there's not enough proof for me to believe in a God and I live as if there isn't, but the Agnosticism comes from me being open to the possibility of one existing if said proof is provided.

4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?

My opinion on war is that we shouldn't engage in it unless it's necessary (to be selective in how we expend our resources so we'll be adequately prepared) and strategic in how we strike as if it were a game of chess. With a military, I don't have much to say about it. Power is how much more resources you have in comparison to others: in social ranking and wealth (mainly).

Interests

5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why?

Cartoons and typology mainly (for the first two questions). As for why, it's because I've had an interest in cartoons since I was younger and for typology, it's in order to understand myself and others better.

6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body?

Not generally, no, but I wouldn't necessarily mind discussing it if it pertains to how I could improve in this area (in focusing on it more than I do). With a focus on my body, I would say no, not really unless I notice that there's a texture from clothing that's too uncomfortable to ignore.

7. What do you think of daily chores?

It's not my favorite activity to engage in, but I'll do it out of necessity.

8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome.

I'm going to list some shows/Youtubers I've recently watched since I haven't read any books or watched any films lately: Helluva Boss, Brandon Rogers, Daz Black, Adventure Time, and Clone High.

9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why?

I don't know if I can answer this, so I'm skipping this question.

10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging?

I don't know if I'm able to answer this one either.

Evaluation & Behavior

11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself?

That I'm selfish, insensitive, sarcastic, stubborn, easily annoyed, no-nonsense, and bossy (a couple family members have said this). As to what I dislike about myself, I guess it's that I'm too detached/disconnected from the emotional aspects of things (I sometimes wonder what it would be like to have a better understanding of emotions within myself and in others), I've assumed that I have alexithymia (it just gets annoying because of the misunderstandings that occur at times).

12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself?

That I'm analytical, a hard-worker, detail-oriented, professional, and punctual. In regards to what I like about myself, I believe I'd say my willpower with my mental health: that I've been able to at least do the bare minimum for years rather than falling apart and giving up on fighting it.

13. In what areas of your life would you like help?

As I've stated, mainly with emotional aspects: being able to read people better and to actually know what I value/feel internally.

14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it.

A lot of the time, then yes. I'd say that it's mainly due to currently not having a defined purpose/knowing what the point even is of life (even though I continue on regardless).

People & Interactions

15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people?

I respect people who aren't passive aggressive in communication (they're direct about what their grievances are) and they're not doormats (they're not altruistic to their own detriment).

16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner?

It's not really a priority for me, but if I were to have a partner, I'd want someone who's more outwardly expressive than I am/has better emotional intelligence than I do (that's all I can think of right now).

17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why?

My main concerns would be regarding the quality of their education (to not just be a sheep/to have a mind of their own) and I would want them to know how to defend themselves. I would purchase some workbooks on critical thinking skills (to introduce it to them early on so they'll be able to be more proficient in this area) and I would sign up my child for martial arts lessons.

18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction?

I would discuss with them why I disagree with the claim in question if it's inaccurate, but if it makes sense to me, then I don't see a reason to reject it.

19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one.

I see people as sheeple and I believe that divisive politics are an issue because if we as a collective can't agree on how to govern the country, how will we be able to make any changes? Focusing too much on our differences rather than our common goals seems to be the main issue in that regard, I believe that focusing on our differences has become a distraction.

20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them?

I choose friends based on if we have shared goals/interests and I predominantly discuss those topics with them over anything else (I can be chatty about it).


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Ok, so a few things I'll point out:
I noticed the questions you can't answer seem to be questions that ask for your personal feelings and sentiments - so I think that is an indicator of weak Fi. This is further cemented by your rather precise answer to the question about values and also, in regards to choosing your friends your choice based on shared goals and interests sounds more like you perceive these friendships as a business interaction, which again speaks to low Fi. 
Another noticeable thing is that you seem to have a tendency to literally define a term when asked what it means to you, I'd associate this with the ST temperament above anything else. I'd say there is more to indicate Beta values - the comment on your willpower indicates valued Se and the focus on common goals and similarities could speak to valued Fe of some sort and Beta collectivism. Further indicating Se valuing, you say you prefer people to be fully direct and you get annoyed with more passive people (doormats).
So between LSI and SLE, I'd lean more towards SLE based on this. The issues above seemed to show PoLR Fi. I also think this comment is more fitting of Fe hidden agenda than Fe dual:


> As to what I dislike about myself, I guess it's that I'm too detached/disconnected from the emotional aspects of things (I sometimes wonder what it would be like to have a better understanding of emotions within myself and in others)


It shows a desire to want to be able to do these things for yourself, rather than finding someone else who can fulfil this for you.

So my guess would be SLE based on this.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

I'd tag you as LSE for now since you don't seem to value Fe and your Ni also is for the most part very weak. However all the responses you're giving are pointing toward Fi since you seem to put a notion of emotional closeness with objects / people / abstract concepts, as well as pointing out that you mostly talk about things you got in common with people. Fi valuing seems the most obvious, but not paired with Ni which you know rule you out from Gamma


----------



## The Majesty (Dec 12, 2020)

Sygma said:


> I'd tag you as LSE for now since you don't seem to value Fe and your Ni also is for the most part very weak. However all the responses you're giving are pointing toward Fi since you seem to put a notion of emotional closeness with objects / people / abstract concepts, as well as pointing out that you mostly talk about things you got in common with people. Fi valuing seems the most obvious, but not paired with Ni which you know rule you out from Gamma


So, this is what I'm curious about: why would I be a Te lead, Si ego, Fi suggestive, and Ni PoLR?


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

The Majesty said:


> So, this is what I'm curious about: why would I be a Te lead, Si ego, Fi suggestive, and Ni PoLR?


all you talk about is efficiency and how it fits into what you can gain from actions, Te is the most obvious, same for Fi. You completely avoided the Fe questions, and as far as Ni is concerned :



> I'd say that it's mainly due to currently not having a defined purpose/knowing what the point even is of life (even though I continue on regardless).


----------

